# SCHLEIE - Die besten Köder, Montagen usw.



## .:taktlos_prs:. (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo, |supergri
Ich versuche immer mein Wissen über meine grünen Freunde die Tincas zu erweitern. Deshalb habe ich mir vor einiger Zeit Das Blinker Heft über die SCHLEIE gekauft. Dieses Heft enthält die folgende Statistik:

*Die Top 6 der besten Schleien Köder (bzw. Hauptnahrung) sind:*

_-Zuckmückenlarven
-Köcherfliegenlarven
-Wasserpflanzen/Fadenalgen
-Plankton
-Eintagsfliegenlarven
-Muscheln_

*-Woher bekomme ich Zuckmückenlarven oder Köcherfliegenlarven? Wie groß sind die? und kann man die überhaupt anködern?
-Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr?! Welche köder gehen am besten?!*

_-Maden?
-Rotwurm/Mistwurm?
-Tauwurm?
-Laubwurm?
-Mais?
-Teig?_

An meinem Angelgewässer erziele ich *mit Laubwürmen* die besten Erfolge. Weder Tauwurm noch Mistwurm bringt Erfolge?! Das finde ich echt komisch, da doch die beiden letzeren Wurmsorten mit die fängigsten sein solln?! Kein Fisch interessiert sich für Mais #t

Nicht einmal die Barsche oder Karauschen nehmen die Mistwürmer so gerne wie den Laubwurm, welcher sie magisch anzieht... 
Wobei wir jetzt bei einem *Problem* angekommen sind: Die giriegen *Barsche sind in 9 von 10 fällen schneller als die Tincas.* Also hab ich mir überlegt,... mal auf _Schnecken_ als Köder umzusteigen... in dem Teich gibt es nämlich sehr viele davon und in der oben aufgeführeten Statistik steht die _Schnecke_ ja als einrer *DER Top Köder* für die Schleien?! Ein Versuch ist es wert...was meint Ihr? Soll ich nur den Inhalt der Schnecke anködern? oder mit Schneckenhäuschen?

*Ich würde mich über eine lehrreiche Diskussionsrunde über Fangzeiten, Fangplätze, Montagen und Köder freuen. Stories und Erfahrungsberichte sind auch herzlich wilkommen!! *


----------



## Karpfenfreund (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: SCHLEIE - Die besten Köder, Montagen usw.*

ich fange Schleien immer mit maden oder mit kleinen Boilies


----------



## BarbenMeister (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: SCHLEIE - Die besten Köder, Montagen usw.*

Hi!

Eine ähnliche Frage hatte ich auch schon mal hier gestellt:

http://www.classycatchers.de/index.php/Schleie/43-Sommerschleie.html

Leider noch ohne Antwort. Diese Schleie habe ich übrigens beim Freelining (nur Haken an Hauptschnur) gefangen. Sicher nicht die klassische Schleienmontage, aber bei diesem vorsichtigen Fisch sicher nicht von grundauf unangebracht...


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: SCHLEIE - Die besten Köder, Montagen usw.*

Ich habe besonders gute Erfahrungen im Frühjahr auf Schleien gemacht,mit Mistwürmern
aus dem Misthaufen eines Kaninchenhalters.Die stinken wirklich fies,so das es sich empfiehlt ein Handtuch zum Hände abwischen mit zu nehmen.
Wichtig war dabei ein anfüttern mit Weizen,über eine Woche,wobei ich in den letzten Tagen,jeweils ein bis zwei Hände von dem Karnikelmist untergemischt habe.Dabei wurde
am letzten Tag vor dem Angeln nicht gefüttert und am frühen Morgen des Angeltages nur
noch eine Hand voll dieser Mischung.So habe ich vor einiger Zeit mal innerhalb einer Stunde,vier Schleien gefangen,wobei die größte 58cm maß und keine der anderen unter
45cm war!
Man sollte eine Schleie im Drill,auch sofort vom Futterplatz wegziehen,sonst sind deren
Kolleginnen erst mal weg und es ist mindestens eine Stunde lang Ruhe am Platz.

Taxidermist


----------



## mrmayo (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: SCHLEIE - Die besten Köder, Montagen usw.*

Ich habe dieses Jahr alle meine Schleien auf Maden gefangen;+
"nachteil" an der Sache ist das auch viele andere Fische auf die kleinen Krabbler anspringen :q


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: SCHLEIE - Die besten Köder, Montagen usw.*

So morgen geh ich mal wieder los... so gegen 10 oder 11 ich vermute, dass es vorher noch zu kühl für tinca is?! Ich berichte dann mal das Ergebnis...


----------



## Bombastus (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: SCHLEIE - Die besten Köder, Montagen usw.*

ich hab schleien bisher immer auf stinknormalen brotteig gefangen.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: SCHLEIE - Die besten Köder, Montagen usw.*

Da vermutest du falsch,ich habe alle meine Schleien bisher im Morgengrauen gefangen,um
die Zeit,wann du gehen willst sind die nach meiner Erfahrung nicht mehr aktiv!

Taxidermist


----------



## Plieten_Fischer (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: SCHLEIE - Die besten Köder, Montagen usw.*

Moin!
ich habe fast alle meine schleien auf mistwurm/Tauwurm gefangen, dieses Jahr jedoch gingen alle meine Schleien auf Mais  kA warum :/

man muss aber immer mehrere Tage zur gleichen zeit füttern entweder murgens o. abends, dann werden sie auch zu der selben zeit da sein(gilt eigentlich für fast alle Friedfische)


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: SCHLEIE - Die besten Köder, Montagen usw.*

Hallo,.. bin zurück und leider hab ich keine Tinca erwischt... absolute Ebbe,..! 2 mini barsche waren drin.. und davon ist einer als köderfisch geendet,.. welcher mir auch 3 bisse 2 drills und letzendlich nur 1 fang bescherte...    Den HEcht den ich im drill verloren hab schätze ich auf ca. 65 cm... der den ich gefangen hab war 50cm lang... naja ich versuchs nächsten freitag bei passendem wetter nochmal an nem anderen see :v


----------



## trixi-v-h (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: SCHLEIE - Die besten Köder, Montagen usw.*

Zu deinen Fragen, Zuckmückenlarven bekommst du in fast jeder Zoohandlung oder aus einem Wasserfass im Garten wenn vorhanden. Die Köcherfliegenlarve,auch als Sprock bezeichnet findest du im Frühjahr in klaren Bächen unter Steinen,sind ca.1-2cm lange Röhren welche aus kleinen Steinen oder aus Holz bestehen.Dafür dürfte es aber in diesem Jahr schon zu spät sein.Teilweise ist aber auch die Entnahme dieser Larven verboten. Die Zuckmückenlarven habe ich selbst noch nie benutzt, soll aber angeblich mit einen sehr dünndrähtigen Haken Gr.18 und kleiner gehen. Der Sprock hingegen ist gut anzuködern,ähnlich wie bei einer Made möglichst nicht zerstechen. Ist ein ausgezeichneter Frühjahrsköder auf fast alle Fische.Meine Schleien habe ich meist mit Mistwurm gefangen.Weitere Köder welche auch sehr gut waren  sind Mais aus der Dose und Teig.


----------



## Quappenjäger (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: SCHLEIE - Die besten Köder, Montagen usw.*

ich habe je nach jahreszeit unterschiedlich erfahrungen gemach.
im frühjahr war immer der mistwurm ganz gut ( oder mit maden gemixt ).
im sommer auf mais , madenpaket oder den guten alten tauwurm ( bis oktober ).
es kommt auch immer auf das gewässer und der nahrung an die die schleien dort vorfinden.
in löchen von krautfeldern im flachwasser ist mit sicherheit ein kleiner köder wie maden oder mistwurm wesentlich besser da sie hier kleine mahlzeiten vorfinden und sie nehmen den kleinen köder schneller um sie zügig haken zu können.


----------



## lynix (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: SCHLEIE - Die besten Köder, Montagen usw.*

Hallo, 
ich Fische noch nicht sehr lange, also sozusagen ein Greenhorn habe aber letztes Wochenende zwei Schleien durch zufall gefangen also nicht direkt auf sie ausgegangen und zwar mit Frühstücksfleisch. 
Vieleicht hilft es euch


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: SCHLEIE - Die besten Köder, Montagen usw.*

Was genau ist Frühstücksfleisch eigentlich?!


----------



## maulwurf2401 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: SCHLEIE - Die besten Köder, Montagen usw.*



.:taktlos_prs:. schrieb:


> Was genau ist Frühstücksfleisch eigentlich?!



Das ist ne art wurst in dosen, eigetnlich für den menschlichen verzehr gedacht, scheint aber den fischen auch zu schmecken, gibts zu kaufen bei dem großen discounter mit vier buchstaben, der gerne mal sein personal per kamera überwacht 

Ich habe es selbst noch nie am haken gehabt werde es aber wohl mal testen.

meine schleie habe ich mit der feederrute und mais/maden kombi und futterkorb gefangen.

gruß flo


----------



## Rodney (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: SCHLEIE - Die besten Köder, Montagen usw.*

Mein Tipp 

Maden & Mais, abwechseln schön auf nen 4er oder 6er Haken und als Lockfutter für Schlein ( auch gut für Karpfen) pürierter Dosenmais. 
Damit habe ich bis Dato die besten Erfolge bei unseren Gewässern erzielen können. 
Schöne Schleien und als Beifang Karpfen.

Was will man mehr^^

Mit Frühstücksfleisch angeln? Welchen Zielfisch hast du da denn eigentlich mit angeln wollen @ Lynix?

Gruß Rodney


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: SCHLEIE - Die besten Köder, Montagen usw.*

Also ich habe am Samstag zwei wunderschöne Schleien auf Made mit einem 16er Haken gefangen.Kombiniert mit einem Futterkorb und normalen Grundfutter.
Dann kommen so welche Prachtstücke dabei raus.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: SCHLEIE - Die besten Köder, Montagen usw.*

Na dann Petri Heil!
Die hat doch bestimmt mindestens 45cm.

Taxidermist


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: SCHLEIE - Die besten Köder, Montagen usw.*

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: SCHLEIE - Die besten Köder, Montagen usw.*

Die hat 53cm und meine andere hatte 52cm


----------



## martin17 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: SCHLEIE - Die besten Köder, Montagen usw.*

Schleien habe ich bis jetzt nur an einem see gefangen und diese(ungefähr 6 stück) gingen alle nur auf mais!!!:vik:


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: SCHLEIE - Die besten Köder, Montagen usw.*

Moin Ich war heute wieder los... allerdings erst ab 11...  das war leider n bisl spät,..! naja... keine tinca... dafür aber ein ca. 30 cm hecht.. der sich meinen Rotwurm an der Stachelschweinpose an der schilfkante geschnappt hat -.- ...


----------



## seen (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: SCHLEIE - Die besten Köder, Montagen usw.*

Hallo,

ich habe letztes Wochenende eine Schleie auf (Toast)Brotteig mit Honig gefangen.
Man muß zwar öfters neu beködern und die Rotaugen bringen einen manchmal zur Weißglut, aber es klappt gut mit Teig.

Grüße
Stefan

edit: Montage: natürlich mit der Pose und ein 8er Haken (mit Kugelschreiberfeder drauf wegen dem Teig)


----------

